# Hand knit fingerless gloves



## jazzy13 (May 5, 2005)

My older neigh or lady knitted 3 pairs of fingerless gloves. They are her last pairs her fingers cant knot anymore.
She wants 10.00 each and 3.99 shipping


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

About what size are they?


----------

